# Devils Lake Report 10/29



## Ed's Bait (Jul 26, 2002)

Cold windy wet weather continued to keep most fisherman off the lake this past 
week. The few who have been making it out are reporting good fishing at the 
brides, around old rocky points, and along the rip rap. Some of the better 
spots include the bridges of Hwy 20, Hwy 57, Six Mile, & the Mauvee Coulee. 
Other traditional fall spots include the Storm Sewer area, Foughty's Point, 
Five Crows, the Ft. Totten/Cactus Point area, Bud Point, Doc Hagens, Patience 
Point, and the Golden Highway. Try jigging, running bottom bouncers with 
spinners, or trolling or pitching cranks. Pike this time of year are caught 
along with the walleyes in most areas. White bass fishing remains slow as does 
the perch fishing. Good Luck & Good Fishing!!!

DEER HUNTERS: Once again Ed's will be having it's annual whitetail deer 
contests. The heaviest buck winner will receive a CVA Black Powder gun kit 
that includes most everything to get started except the powder. The heaviest 
doe winner will win a Vacuum sealer machine.


----------

